# The Staff of the Christian Faith



## Guido's Brother (Dec 19, 2008)

This week on my blog, I'm considering what Guido de Bres (author of the Belgic Confession) did with the doctrine of justification in his anti-Roman Catholic work, _The Staff of the Christian Faith_ (Le Baston de la Foy Chrestienne). What light might this shed on the Belgic Confession? 

I'm really enjoying this and I hope others might too...

Here's the first post.

The second.

The third.


-----Added 12/19/2008 at 11:57:00 EST-----

Here are the rest of the links:

Part 4

Part 5


----------

